# NEWEST AKFF LEGEND- KEZA



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

The Australian Kayak Fishing Forum is an interesting place, with a diverse range of people and personalities. We have members from all walks of life, from many countries around the world, and with a wide range of experience.

Sometimes though, a particular member really stands out. The recipient of the gold plated yakfish isn't always the best fisherman, or the best kayaker in the bunch - in fact, participation on the site, and a willingness to share techniques and positive repartee tend to rank higher than pure fishing prowess. An AKFF legend is recognised by their continual commitment to the community, their participation in innovative kayak fishing-related tasks, their challenging and insightful participation in threads, or their constant influence on the forum.

This time around, the existing legends ran out of ideas and so felt that this prestigious award should go to someone who has put up with the most amount of sledging in AKFF history. Whether it be jibes about his accent, country of origin, lack of follicles, age (touchy subject that one), fishing prowess (or lack of), love of wooly bleating animals or his willingness to be seasick whenever he gets further than 100 metres from shore, he has heard them all. This particular AKFF member has nearly 7000 posts, and quite possibly 6000 of them have some sort of joke or smartarse comment within them. So who is this good natured, funny bugger who loves sheep and also happens to enjoy the occasionally kayak fishing trip (correction, kayak fushing trip)

Of course we are talking about Kerry Wilson, aka Keza.
Keza in Action 








He's behind that wave somewhere








Letting his hair down on the weekends









Keza joined AKFF on Tuesday March 6, 2007and soon set about convincing us that he was some sort of action hero, with his rippling physique, zero percent body fat, shaven legs, arms, head and who knows what else. Riding bikes hundreds of kilometres, mid winter ocean swimming for fun, chasing metre long kingies from his yak and keeping up with his wife and kids while they ran swum and cycled all over the place were all part of a typical weekend day for this kiwi from the Eastern Suburbs of Sydney.










I first met Keza while standing at the infamous 'Rockmonster' launch spot at Clovelly in Sydney's east sometime in 2007/ 2008 while preparing to chase kingfish. After a few trips out with him (and his partners in crime Simond11 and Dave73) I came to like this affable kiwi, despite Keza taking an 'every man for himself' approach during our yak fishing expeditions and paddling off at lightning speed towards New Zealand instead of showing me where the kingies were hiding. Man that guy could paddle fast.

I got to know him a little better at the first South West Rocks group trip where he and FisherDan shared a camper trailer next to my tent site. I'm still not sure why Kerry gave Dan that pair of wooly pajamas but the noises coming from the trailer that evening were quite disturbing. As Keza couldn't catch a fish to save himself all weekend, he decided to take photos of the action (including Paulo's Marlin capture) however he forgot the first rule of water photography - ie make sure your hi tech very very expensive camera's water housing is waterproof. D'oh.

Despite this awesome stuff up at South West Rocks, in his professional life, Kerry is an accomplished international fashion, sports and advertising photographer (check out his website http://www.kerrywilson.net ). His shots have graced the pages of many magazines and been used in many advertising campaigns worldwide. With a list of clients including nike, adidas, reebok , american express, Westpac, Vodafone, Telstra, Qantas, virgin, pepsi, coca cola, Toyota, volkswagen and others, he is obviously fairly good at what he does.

These are the sort of shots Keza loves to take. Moody, gritty, shots which tell a story while not actually saying much at all.

























































An excerpt from his website bio -

Kerry Wilson started his working life as a graphic designer in New Zealand. After failing as a sheep herded he moved to London in his early 20's and built a successful career as a sheep photographer in the advertising and design industries. After some 13 years shooting campaigns for many high profile international sheep companies, Kerry and his young family and several wives/pet sheep moved back to the southern hemisphere where he continues to shoot for large global brands around the world, whenever sheep are involved.

Kerry's experience and versatility with all breeds of sheep are major strengths when it comes to maintaining ongoing relationships with clients, ewes and rams. He is in his element whether shooting sheep in the studio, controlling a large team of sheep on a complex location shoot or capturing stills alongside a TVC featuring sheep.

Kerry is a member of the Association of Sheep Photographers. His work has been represented in the Flock herders annual, the Baaaaaa awards, the Wooly Coat awards and he has recently won an honour of distinction in the Velcro Glove and Gumboot awards. Plus he loves sheep. Did we mention he loves sheep? He really does. Baaaaaaaaa.

When he is not jockeying his Nikon, chasing his family around on bikes/surfboards/etc and doing a bit of sheep loving, he sometimes gets out fushing and writes a mean trip report. However with his photography skills the pictures are usually the highlight of the reports (plus the fact that there have been few fish gracing the decks of his yak lately). One of his latest fishing reports is here. In this report he doesn't actually go fishing, doesn't catch a fish, doesn't actually even go near a kayak. But it's still awesome. viewtopic.php?f=17&t=53222

However lately Keza has started experimenting with video and has made a couple of great efforts despite the dodgy subject matter.










Anyway enough waffle from me, lets hear it from the man himself. I am proud to present the latest recipient of the AKFF Legend Gold Fish award, Kerry Wilson aka Keza.

Come on down&#8230;.

*Name:* Kerry Wilson

*Occupation:* Photographer

*Age?* Mind 32, Arms and Legs 25, Back 82, Head 50. Official age 50 but I am disputing this in court at the moment.

*
When did you get into kayak fishing and where were your main yak fishing spots back then?*
Living in Auckland at the age of 16 I had spent far too long looking at boats and wishing I had been born into a family that had one. I had also realised that no matter how hard I tried I was never going to cast as far as the school of fish (that always seemed to know exactly how far I could cast). So I decided to buy myself a boat. The largest one I could afford was a kayak.I was quite discerning at the time and bought the first one i saw. It turned out to be a fibreglass white water kayak, an olympic something.
I grabbed my rod and headed for the spots around the cliffs in Auckland that I could access on foot. What better way to discover the shortcomings of your yak than to try it out. I stuck the rod between my thighs and trolled around. The first fish on board was a kahawai. With no way to kill it, I put the fish and myself through great discomfort and squeezed him down my back and into the rear of the kayak. Once I had three in there, I could see people on the shore starting to gather to see where the hell the constant drumming noise was coming from.

I also tried surfing this kayak before realising that not all kayaks are born equal.

Part two of this came after living in London for 14 years and then arriving in Sydney.

I was out fishing off the rocks whenever I could but I had a bad fall on the rocks that gave me an infection in the bone of my right leg. Dirty filthy Sydney water. I always fished alone (as no one liked me) and my wife and I agreed that it wasn't such a good idea to fish off the rocks on my own any more. So I bought a scupper pro and headed out to sea. After a year or so, I bumped into a kayak fisher who asked if I was on the forum. I immediately thought, great all kayak fisherman in Sydney are gay and the harbour is where they pick up.

So of course I joined.

It took another year before I realised I had joined the wrong forum.

*Where do you mainly fish now?*
My local is Clovelly and this is where I first me Dave73 and Simond11 who became my partners in crime for the local area. With Clovelly taking a break from holding fish for the last couple of years, I have also been fishing Malabar, South head, Longreef, North head of Botany and anywhere else I might find a fish in open water.

I love it around the cliffs, but I also get sea sick at the drop of a hat, an imbalance in life that seems never to be resolved.

* 
What was your first catch? *
For god sake listen, I told you it was a kahawai (oz salmon)

*
What fish do you most enjoy catching, and why?*
Whilst I'm sure i would enjoy catching something that runs across the surface and takes me on a nice ride, I seem destined to fish for something that seems determined to try and stuff me into Davey Jone's locker. Kingfish have to be my go to fish. I've caught hundreds but I still haven't cracked the metre from the yak. Any surface fish I love, but casting at a kingfish boil is as good as life gets for me, I'm pretty sure I start winding too fast just to see them try to catch it and miss it.

However, casting into a boil and not being able to hook up is a miserable form of torture.
*
What's been your best ever catch?*
Can we talk about the fish I have lost ? It would make for much better reading. I have lost cobia, spanish mackerel (and of course the shark that eat the spanish), large kingfish, must I go on, this is rather painful.

90cm king is the best I have boated but I think the small yellow fin was the fish I have been most excited about.
*
When did you start kayak fishing & what got you into the sport?*

Sheesh, read the first answer.

*What was your first Yak?*

I'm not going to answer any more questions until you start reading the bloody answers.

*What Yak(s) do you own now?*

I still have my original scupper pro and early this year I bought a barracuda ultralight.
I also have another scupper pro without a rudder, that I bought so I could take friends out. I don't need this one now, two is enough, so $450 and it's yours.

*What was your best experience on the kayak so far?*

Dolphins, whales, turtles, seals, fish.... Don't make me choose.
*
What was the worst or most embarrassing experience on the kayak so far?*

Oh, so many.
The worst feeling has to be being sucked back over the falls. the moment you realise that not all or you and your kayak have made it through. Times slows down, you try to paddle but you still seem to be moving backwards, you think you have time to call your wife and say goodbye and then all of a sudden time speeds up again and you have bubbles in your eyes, water up nose and you seem to be moving at 30 ks and hour and doing your washing at the same time. Love it.
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=45022

Or, there is that feeling of something bumping your kayak, did i just go over a log ?, nothing in the water, oh dear.
I don't mind sharks in general but the one that tried to knock me out of my kayak at Clovelly was taking it too far. 
(can't find the link to that report).

First attempt at sailing the scupper pro was a bad look.
I guess the hobie cat race being postponed due to high winds was a bit of a sign but sbd and I thought 30knt winds would give us a good troll speed.
The kayak flew for the first 5 minutes and then I flew for another 5 without it.
Of course the crowd on the beach waiting for the wind to drop got ot see the whole performance.

* If you had an opportunity to go anywhere in the world on a kayak fishing trip, where might it be, and what would you target?*

Although I would love to fish the crystal clear, warm waters of Fiji or Vanuatu, I think the trip I would most like to do is head north and meet up with some of the akff guys (just the ones that regularly catch big fish).
Going overseas and using different gear and a different yak, is a bit like being given an overhead reel when you only ever use spin gear.
It doesn't belong in my pb's unless it is caught on my gear, from my yak. This could be my head getting older, a bit like not going to the toilet until you get back to your own (tricky on longer trips).
So, up the coast of NSW and sneaking over the border in to the big Q, being guided to the best local spots by akff members, having young girls laid on... Sorry I got carried away but that sounds like a bloody dream trip to me.
*
What's the most interesting / strangest/most disturbing thing you have ever seen while kayaking?*

sbd
* 
Looking back over your years on AKFF, are there any particular AKFF stories or moments that really stand out for you?*

I just love the reports, I know some guys get bored or think it's boring to post up the same sort of reports a few times a week. 
I caught a massive tuna
I caught a massive jew
I caught a massive snapper........ you know who you are.
But I never get tied of reading them.
I do get tied of waiting for some .....you know who you are.
Ken and Gatesy night fishing at longy stands out amongst many others.

Moments: Paul landing the marlin at SWR, it was a bit boring at times (mainly after the first 3 hours) but great to be part of.
Sbd hooking a marlin off south head when we were targeting kings and expecting paul and I to follow him into the path of on coming ships.
The times when Clovelly used to fire up and a dozen of us would follow the surface boils like a seen from Benny Hill.
And the time out there when we all moved out of the way of a whale, except me who hooked up to a kingy and had to roll the dice. Ken supported me by pulling out his video camera.

*What does the AKFF mean to you?*

All Kinds of Fishing Fanatics 
Aussie Kayak Fishing Freaks
A Killer at Finding Fish
A Kayak, Fan F'ntastic

B. A great way to meet like minded people and form some life long friendships.

*What is your best tip for newcomers to kayak fishing?*

Don't get married.
(Unless of course you can find someone as amazing as my wife).
*
How do you think the sport has changed and where do you see kayak fishing going in the future?.*

I used to catch lots of fish, I now catch less fish, in the future I presume I will catch no fish.

*If you could sum up kayak fishing in a few words, what would they be?*

I really aren't sure what the attraction is, sometimes it feels like a lot of work to get the gear ready, pack the car, then wash it afterwards and pack it away and not to mention the sea sickness but I just can't get enough of it.
*
Any other comments about your time here on AKFF or kayak fishing in general?*
The group meets are amazing. If I could go to them all, I would.
SWR has been some great times, even when catching no fish. The first time I saw someone come back from 6 hours on the water fishing and grab a rod to try off the beach, I new I had been adopted.
I thought I was weird (I had been told) but to find others that felt the same was a revelation.

So, I am honoured to now present to you the latest AKFF legend, Keza. Well done mate, and I look forward to your next 7000 posts of mindless gibberish and sheep lovin' action.

As is customary with any new Legend recipient it is normal procedure to put forward your congratulations, commiserations, highlights or memorable moments in this thread, so AKFFers I now hand over to you.... be kind. Or not.

EDIT:
I promised this to Davey but never may it in time:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

There goes the neighbourhood.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I am puting my Legend status up for sale before the whole thing crashes like the stock market after a bad lunch, ahhhhhhh Keza , i luves ya mate , comescratchyourrelations buddy , i dunno how ya did it or who you bribed , but its a bloody great idea to have you as a legend . This may even pull me out of my depression


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh good, now I'll be able to tell you and sbd apart.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations Kerry well deserved. 
It's been a pleasure to have crossed lines with you..... and cut off your leaders. :twisted:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

kraley said:


> Excellent spokesman for our sport.


Except for when he catches six fish.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Bravo! Not just a gent of rapier wit but superb diplomacy especially when it comes to comments relating to the missus. Oh and Kerry I've heard that tying a golden fish to a certain organ deadset prevents seasickness especially if you wear a mankini over it so you're set now dude.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats Kerry, truly deserved.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Wrassemagnet said:


> ... superb diplomacy especially when it comes to comments relating to the missus.


I can't wait to see Grinz response to this

Congrats Keza, keep those pics coming (unless you wear the mankini, in which case thats ok we can live without the pics)


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Woop!! Congrats Kerry, well deserved.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Congratulations Kerry from a banana bender.

Well deserved, for many, many great contributions to AKFF, both threads, photos, and camaraderie.

trev


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done Kerry, now that you're legend your expected to catch fish - no pressure.........


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

http://kezanionline.3dcartstores.com/

youve come a long way from designing fascinators for the ladies

congrats.

i dont think i could lift that tuna.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Kerry congrats on the award of the golden kahawai, your fishing exploits on the water, and voluntary green work for the forum make it well deserved mate.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Well done Kerry. You are an asset to the forum as well as one funny prick. Your photos always blow me away. Your helpful nature defines the forum. Thanks for the PM a couple of minutes ago re the sounder mount.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

I remember when Kerry was a girl's name.

Congratulations Keza. Well deserved. The photography is nothing short of amazing. Can't wait to see how that transfers to video. May the Kings be prevalent and the swell be non-existent.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

A thoroughly well deserved accolade Keza - your posts give me the second most laughs after Patwah's, and your photos stand alone as the best on the forum. Hope to fish with you one day mate.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Congratulations, Kerry. Well deserved and overdue as a result of your recalcitrance.

Noosa awaits you. Come on up and say hello (to the fish).

Kev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I did delay the process because their are so many legends on this forum in my eyes, I didn't feel that worthy.
One thing that did come out of it for me, was that answering the questions made me recap on the time I have spent fishing and taking pictures on the yak (usually one is to the detriment of the other).
I decided to look back through all my shots and see what sort of story they told. Interesting stuff and I could have posted up lots of pics of fish but instead I put together a collection of the shots I've taken, that I love.

It may be a bit long winded but see how you go.
If you have fished with me, your flag is probably in the background.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Long reef and I had no success. Paddle over to a frustrated yakker measuring a legal king on his yak. "Why are they all 65cm?" he moans. Noting of course that I have nothing. What the hell is wrong with 65cm? "They SHRINK!" He shrills.

Nah mate I mutter, they're fine as long as you don't let them get wet...

Try "there!" He says. Eh? "There!" His expression clearly saying "are you slow?" Drop the hook where he says for immediate hook up. Knot busted of course but I'm happy to work with the odd conversation and follow him around like a pup.

That's how I met Kerry. Mate you always were a legend, now it's official. Just deal with it. ;-)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thats beaut Keza, well deserved mate.

Bit disappointed I couldn't find the bikini girl section on your website. :?

A song for you.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Kerry, you have so much captured why I love this sport. Not too lengthy at all. Extrordinary.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

dru said:


> Kerry, you have so much captured why I love this sport. Not too lengthy at all. Extrordinary.


That says it all.

trev


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well deserved Keza - loove your pics. The way you capture the mood of the water is amazing.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Mainly this


Lazybugger said:


> Reading this thread probably gets repetitive after a while but the words sum it up nicely... Congrats Kerry, Well Deserved!


but also.....embarrasingly.......thanks for posting some photos of him.....I was never quite sure whether keza was male or female when reading some of the stuff here


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXPUkv4AABdfgAAQUIe+EgAgEAovb6+QIABoRT1GTENGnpNNPSA0Aap5TIaMgAAaNNqEqkRuVOd9sH8mC5Jzrep3TA1k4yMVmgBIGIBMAqjFNZ+iEwOMCWIPghZrDy5soW5Rh06oH8gtZvFzFUtlaCDTQIa5vxdyRThQkHPUkv4=


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Congratulations Keza a man well deserving of the title legend, now if only we could get you to catch bream :twisted: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Hedgy


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Love your work Kerry.


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Those photos blew me away. 3.41 i stopped and stared at for 5 minutes. I could look at that one all day everyday.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> Thanks guys.
> I did delay the process because their are so many legends on this forum in my eyes, I didn't feel that worthy.
> One thing that did come out of it for me, was that answering the questions made me recap on the time I have spent fishing and taking pictures on the yak (usually one is to the detriment of the other).
> I decided to look back through all my shots and see what sort of story they told. Interesting stuff and I could have posted up lots of pics of fish but instead I put together a collection of the shots I've taken, that I love.
> ...


Keza
Can you provide a normal link on YT so I can favourite that vid?
Cheers


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

2:24 for me. I love 'Ambient Photography', especially when reqality outdoes CG.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

justcrusin said:


> Congratulations Keza a man well deserving of the title legend, now if only we could get you to catch bream :twisted: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Cheers Hedgy


Yes they do make good live bait for Kingies..


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Congratulations and well deserved young friend. I love your work.

Cheers andybear


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, another well deserving member of the Legends club is Keza


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

anselmo said:


> Keza
> Can you provide a normal link on YT so I can favourite that vid?
> Cheers


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... vn-X3jUAro


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Bloody well deserved Keza. 
Another bonus is the family will be able to live off that golden fish for years!
I'm quite fond of some of the non kayaking / massive gnarly swell photo's from Bronte.
Put those on the shortlist also...

Cheers Dave


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Keza , that 1st photo is magnificent, i think i may have to save it mate , just think now that your a legend of the forum you can live off the income we provide and also share in some of the benefits offered by my Nubiles . In the meantime , get me a sandwich and a cup of coffee and then run the chamnois over my car new boy :shock: ;-) ;-)


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Only know Keza from reading his posts but consider this a very well deserved award.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

keza said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Keza
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey I missed this.
Congratulations Kerry. You've been a true landmark (buoy?) as long as I've been on here, and have extended great hospitality.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Yep good on you Keza!!!


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Well done Keza - worthy addition, you funny Kiwi bastard.

Leaving awsome photography aside, deserved for your unique diplomatic skills at longy :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

MrX said:


> Well done Keza - worthy addition, you funny Kiwi bastard.
> 
> Leaving awsome photography aside, deserved for your unique diplomatic skills at longy :lol:


Tom
Do you mean avoiding Dave's dreaded death camera shots?

trev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

MrX said:


> Leaving awsome photography aside, deserved for your unique diplomatic skills at longy :lol:


Not so unique if I remember rightly Tom.
But thanks for reminding me that I don't always get it right.


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Just had some time to check out your website Keza, wow mate I told my Wife to come over and have a sticky beak. Some beautiful Pics.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

patwah said:


> Stevie said:
> 
> 
> > Just had some time to check out your website Keza, *wow mate I told my Wife to come over and have a sticky beak.* Some beautiful Pics.
> ...


The old 'look at this screen trap'.
Happy to have provided the bait


----------



## SnagFinder (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm new to Kayak fishing and broke his first tip to newcomers. Should have joined this forum before last November...


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome photos Keza.... I've got a wedding coming up if your interested??

Kidding mate ;-) 
I've already broken that rule........sorry

Well done mate.


----------



## unkeyherb (Aug 22, 2012)

Well done on a Stella effort.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

and my belated .0202 including gst..well deserved congrats


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Go Kez,

Oh, I'm back, lets fish.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

fisherdan said:


> Go Kez,
> 
> Oh, I'm back, lets fish.


Great to hear from you Dan, when did you move back or is it just a visit ?
Same number ?


----------

